

Facebook may host news sites' content - zonotope
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/24/business/media/facebook-may-host-news-sites-content.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0

======
michaelpinto
I hate anything like this that breaks the open web, it's not healthy for the
ecosystem.

